# Rhinestone simulation in CorelDraw (I have X5)?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

If I've already created a rhinestone design and open the design in CorelDraw, is there a way to to change the colored dots to simulated rhinestones in Corel (I have X5)? I use DAS' add on to Corel to do Virtual Samples and wanted the rhinestones simulated. I know I can do it in their Smart Cut Pro, but I can't use my virtual samples I have in Corel then.


----------



## leoleo (Feb 1, 2011)

You can select all the circles and just click on the color you want .. if it does'nt work ungroup all and then change the color by clicking...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

You can't import the smart cut pro file into Corel? Seems there would be a file supported so you could. Yet I know nothing about smart cut.

- Fluid
Corel Draw

Sent from somewhere using T-Shirt Forums App


----------

